# New to MA!



## Jalec (Sep 4, 2007)

So ill start by saying a few things about myself. I am untrained in any art and currently overwieght. With that said im 6' and 315 pounts. I know this sounds ginormous but by some genetic fluke i look roughly 40 pounds lighter. I am looking for an art in the philly area that will help me shed the pounds while teaching me some much needed self defence techniques. Im no stranger to a fight having grown up in the city, but know what your doing works much better then blind rage. Im looking for any kind of help for possible solutions to my situation. Thank you all for your time.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcome aboard, Jalec!  Just search around on the many sub-forums that we have for the different styles and see what strikes your fancy.  Then look around your area and see what's available to you.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting, I would recommend going to the meet and greet section for a formal introduction.

As far as you question you would need to find one that has cardio conditioning as well as SD application to it. My best advice would be go to the local schools in your area watch some classes and see if they would let you do a couple to see if it is right for you or not. Best of luck in your journey.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 4, 2007)

I agree with the above post, you can find a lot of information about many, many different disciplines here within the sub-forums. I would also recommend that you find what's available, within the distance you are willing to travel, to limit the amount of reading you may be doing here. Also keep in mind that the instructor can be the major influence on what style you choose. If you have a good connection with the instructor you will enjoy the style that much more. So visit many training centers, evaluate various instructors before selecting the art to study. Just my opinion added to an already excellent response.


----------



## TheOriginalName (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey there....Welcome to MA!!

The above two posts are right on the money.
Having only started my MA journey a few months ago i've gone through the fun of choosing  a style and school recently.

The most important thing for me was the instructors. 
I tried a number of schools, and whilst i recognise that the instructors were extremely knowledgable i just didn't click with them. Then i tried the school i am at now and it was just a natural choice.

So do the leg work - find out what is near you, talk to them about your goals (as everyone has different goals) and make sure you have fun.

The hardest step in the journey is the first one!!

Enjoy your MA journey and let us know what you end up doing...


----------



## Jalec (Sep 4, 2007)

Awesome thank you all for the advice on this. Its been something i've  wanted to do for a long time, but generally just got lost in the shuffle of life! Hopefully this is a good area for this and i will be able to find the right Art for me.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 4, 2007)

First, welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Second, you might check this compilation of threads - Choosing a school - as it is intended for people in the same situation you are in.  The choice of a school is (or should be) based as much, or more, on the instructor and the tenor of the class as on the art itself - because the "perfect" art for "you" won't work if the instructor turns you off or you don't fit with the culture of the class.

Good luck, and let us know what you find, and how it works!


----------



## Rob819 (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the community brother. Good to hear that you have decided to start training.  As far as getting into great shape and learning to fight at the same time goes, a good Thai Boxing Gym is always a safe bet to get you where you want to be fast.  While their are exceptions to every rule, I have been in alot of Thai Boxing gyms and have yet to see too many fat bodies among those who train hard.  This is a testiment to the hard *** work that you can expect to do in a real Thai boxing gym.  By real thai boxing gym, I mean a gym whose primary reason for existance is to train thai boxers.  The workouts are long, hard, and meant to prepare you for the ring(even if you dont plan to compete).  How good is the workout?  I was a Division 1 wrestler in college and I have yet to find a martial art class that can even come close to the workout I recieved wrestling at that level other than Thai Boxing.  I am sure there are ones out there who train hard as well, but this has been my personal experience.


----------



## searcher (Sep 5, 2007)

I would recommend that you visit your local YMCA or community center.   They typically have MA programs and they can help you with your fitness.


----------



## Jalec (Sep 5, 2007)

So would you all recommend i get in better shape before i start? Unfortunately i am an IT consultant so you can imagine how active my day is phyiscally.


----------



## Rob819 (Sep 5, 2007)

Jalec said:


> So would you all recommend i get in better shape before i start? Unfortunately i am an IT consultant so you can imagine how active my day is phyiscally.


 
Here is what you need to do.  Reguardless of what art you go with, or what your current fitness level is, you just need to go for it.  Jump with both feet in and train hard.  Right now your motivation is high, if it wasnt you would not be on a martial arts forum asking for advice, so use that motivation.  So what if your in terrible physical condition....all that means is that it can only get better from here.   The instructors will help you to reach your fitness goals, and the training will be tailored to what you can handle.  As your fitness improves, you training will reflect those changes.  Just keep in mind, there will be a 2 week or so "body toughening" period where your body will be sore as all get out from the training.  This is natural, it is simply your body getting used to the change.  It will get better, the soreness goes away, and it is all worth it in the end.  So dont get discouraged and dont feel overwhelmed, just choose an art and start training.  Good luck.


----------



## still learning (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello, Any martial art school will be OK for you.  The hardest part is to keep going to every class.

My Instructor runs two schools in Kempo, at his other school he has some really BIG guys that plays music at night for their jobs.

They just started less than a year, both of them have lost weight, feel good, and love the workouts now because they are in better shape.

It is easy to stop, it is easy to quit, it takes lots of effort to keep going,

THOSE WHO GO TO EVERY CLASS.....when they look back at their beginning, realize, it was WORTH IT!!!!!`

It is not the size of the person, but the size of there determination to succeed!

DO IT NOW!  .............Aloha


----------



## Jalec (Sep 14, 2007)

Good advice. Thank you all again and i will do my best to push myself this time.


----------



## meth18au (Sep 14, 2007)

Jalec said:


> So would you all recommend i get in better shape before i start? Unfortunately i am an IT consultant so you can imagine how active my day is phyiscally.



I'm with Rob on this one.  Start now mate.  Just do it and don't look back- I'm sure it will be a enjoyable journey that goes for many years- if not the rest of your life!!!  Go to class.  Have a day off to recover from the soreness.  Don't let soreness put you off- you will grow to love it I guarantee!!!  And it will get better.  Soon you will find you will train every day.  And love it 

Good luck champ


----------



## Drac (Sep 14, 2007)

Rob819 said:


> Here is what you need to do. Reguardless of what art you go with, or what your current fitness level is, you just need to go for it. Jump with both feet in and train hard.choose an art and start training. Good luck.


 


			
				meth18au said:
			
		

> I'm with Rob on this one


 
Adding my voice to Rob819 amd meth819...


----------



## newGuy12 (Sep 15, 2007)

Jalec said:


> So would you all recommend i get in better shape before i start? Unfortunately i am an IT consultant so you can imagine how active my day is phyiscally.



Hello, Jalec.  

I am new to this board, and have just joined a school.  I have only been to two classes.  I am new, so I can't give any advice, but can confirm with what little experience I have had that what Rob819 said is true -- I was quite sore after the first day (the school has two classes a week).  Also, I could not do all of the pushups or crunches (a type of situp exercise).  You see, I sit in a chair all day at work, and am out of shape.

Also, our Teacher said, "You will some day train daily", as meth18au said.

My knee hurt to the point where I asked the Teacher if I could "cheat" and not do that particular exercise and he said okay.

As far as choosing a school goes, I went to the one that is closest to me distance wise.  I am glad that I did because there are no smart-alec people there.  All of the students are friendly and so forth, and they are clearly devoted to practicing their martial art.  I am happy to go to that school.

I am like you, I am going to persist in this training until I see some progress.  In particular, I am looking forward to being able to do all of the pushups with the rest of the students, as well as the crunches.

Oh -- and our Teacher said, "This is like a marathon, not a sprint."  He said that this particular Martial Art is a study that spans decades.  So, I am very happy that I got off of the couch and drove down to the school when I did, because we are burning daylight!!!




High Regards,

Robert


----------



## DAP (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey Jalec,

I live in the Philly area and  justed started training at a Tang So Do school in Edgemont.  I go twice a week and get an excellent workout.   I also work in IT as a systems engineer.  Where do you live?


----------



## Jalec (Sep 18, 2007)

I am actually in south philly right now. How is the instructor there?


----------



## DAP (Sep 19, 2007)

I like the place.  They also have another location in Glen Mills.  The head instructor at each place are brothers.  They are from South Philly near the stadiums.


----------



## Jalec (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah i was looking at Premier Martial Arts in glenn mills as a possible school. i cant find much (atleast online) that is closer. Just little bit of advertising and a small website would do wonders for some of these places.


----------



## DAP (Sep 19, 2007)

My wife's uncle teaches Judo at that school.  The place I goto is East Coast Karate Institute.  They have a website.  Just google it.


----------



## Jalec (Sep 19, 2007)

Very nice! I like the site for the school you attend. good information there. Question for you. Do they allow people to come in and watch? get a feel for the instructor and the school.


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 19, 2007)

First of all greetings and welcome to MT!  Plenty of opportunities in the Philly area, best of luck in your search!


----------



## DAP (Sep 20, 2007)

I would think so.  They have an area where you can sit and watch.  When I first went there I met with the head instructor at the Edgemont site.  He introduced himself, etc and then went through a 20 minute intro class.  Some basic stuff.  Then you goto a class or two to determine if you like it.  The instructor will explain it to you.


----------



## AdamR (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll vouch for Tang Soo Do as well. Sounds like I was in almost *exactly* the same place as you Jalec (metaphorically speaking, I'm on the other side of the pond ). I started way way overweight, working in IT and having always wanted to learn a MA and get back into shape.

I'm still not skinny by any stretch of the imagination, but I'm a long way towards getting there. My fitness is back up, as is my strength and flexibility. The added things you can take from it are excellent too, the things you don't initially go along for. Socially I couldn't hope to meet a nicer bunch, your self-esteem and confidence grow, it's just good all-round. But it does take effort and pushing past that 'OMG I think I'm going to die or pass out, why am I doing this!?' stage - which you'll get more than once 

If your closest TSD Dojang is half as hardworking as ours and the others I know of, you'll be shedding pounds in no time and loving it! Just don't let the day or two after the first lesson put you off. I literally couldn't get out of my seat the next day or lift my arms above shoulder height; now I live for that kind of ache 

(it's addictive, beware!!!  )


----------



## Jalec (Sep 24, 2007)

Haha that sounds awesome. As of tomorrow night me and a few friends will be trying out the Beginner Krav Maga Class. We met the owner last thursday and watched a class or to. i have to admin im impressed with the place so far. Not to jump on a whim i would like to check out your Tang So Do place DAP. maybe you'll see me and my 6 friends(litterally we walked into Premier Martial Arts with 7 people thursday night).


----------



## Charleston Combat (Sep 25, 2007)

In philly area,you might try Sayoc Kali. Brad


----------



## DAP (Sep 26, 2007)

Good Luck at Premier.  I hear that is a good place.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi.  Welcome to MT.


----------



## sinistersamuri (Nov 19, 2007)

hi i am 6foot4 and 240 im 24. i was 280 when i started training. cardio is important. i have played lots of sports as a kid. i would start by walking and move up to jogging. eating right is also key. my girlfriend calls me rabbit and grass eater but i feel and look great. it was hard for me at first but u can do anything u set your mind to. striking exercices on the heavy bag is also great for conditioning set a timer and show no mercy. sit ups are good to. i can also jog and sit up for free in my own time out of the dojo.best of luck to you


----------

